# Pastrami



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I am soaking some corned beef brisket,flat portions, in some water to do Pastami this weekend. Gonna be good. Here is a couple pics from last time. Gonna be good I hope.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Awww yeahhh .... I bought a few extra flats last year after St Patties day and have had them in the freezer for pastrami to be. What do you use for your rub/crust ? Last time, I did coated w/ yellow mustard & worstershire then added ground peppercorns, corriander, garlic & onion powder. May try something different this year. Just wondering what other folks use.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Yes. Please tell me more. Looks awesome!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

OldBay said:


> Yes. Please tell me more. Looks awesome!


I buy corned beef flat portions, soak in fresh water for three to four days changing the water each day. Then I rub with crushed peppercorns and ground corriander. I put into a 250* smoker and cook until 160-165*. There you have it. I will be doing two Saturday if nothing happens. I will post some pics when I get it going.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Pay


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay....I need a bib.........


----------

